# Broadcom Wi-fi 4313 not fully support?



## pelmen (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi.

The manual page of bwi(4) drivers describes itself as: Broadcom BCM43xx IEEE 802.11b/g wireless network driver. At the moment, i have Asus EEE PC 1215N model with BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller and it is not recognized (FreeBSD 9.0-beta1 i386). I just have not supported the model?

PS: pciconf says:


```
none1@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x028000 card=8x20471a3b chip=0x472714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2011)

Not supported yet.  Very recent freebsd-wireless thread starts here.


----------

